# Does Purigen remove Nitrates?



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

wouldnt worry about it, have not seen any reduction in nitrates


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It doesn't remove dosed nutrients, only ORGANIC waste. AKA waste from fish.


----------



## mjproost (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you both for the quick replies. I should have read that more closely. I think I will give it a try see what happens.


----------



## steak (Sep 3, 2007)

WEIRD! Maybe it actually only removes ammonia, and that elmininates biological nitrite and nitrate production. According to mjproost, "Purigen® *controls* ammonia etc etc." Removal of nitrate made by bacteria and removal of dosed KNO3 should both occur if that stuff actually removes any type of nitrate, because NO3- is NO3-.


----------



## mjproost (Feb 13, 2006)

steak said:


> WEIRD! Maybe it actually only removes ammonia, and that elmininates biological nitrite and nitrate production. According to mjproost, "Purigen® *controls* ammonia etc etc." Removal of nitrate made by bacteria and removal of dosed KNO3 should both occur if that stuff actually removes any type of nitrate, because NO3- is NO3-.


You may be correct, I wonder what "controls" means? Does anyone know how this does what it does?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

According to Seachem, it removes organic waste (i.e. fish poo) before it can turn into ammonia -> nitrite -> nitrate. If you put it in when you have 10 ppm nitrate, your nitrate level will not rise above 10 ppm. 

I put it in when I had 0 ppm nitrate, so I'm effectively starving my plants and messing with the natural cycle. I wouldn't use it in a densely planted tank, unless your tank is very heavily stocked.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i wouldn't use it period if u change 50% or more water weekly. that will control all the fish poop u need, the plants do the rest

plus fishies really like large water changes


----------

